# Glasses vs. Contacts



## Nick15 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi guys, so I was wondering for those of you who have vision problems what do you prefer to wear? I use glasses right now, but I worry about adjusting them all the time out in the field.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 12, 2016)

I wear both. Contacts for most shifts,  but glasses if I'm feeling lazy. I dont notice myself adjusting them any more than my sunglasses when I'm wearing contacts


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 13, 2016)

I use both as well. I wear contacts during day shifts and at night until I go to bed. From that point on it's glasses. No biggie either way.


----------



## Smitty213 (Mar 18, 2016)

I like my glasses; gives me a little "built in" splash protection


----------



## Gurby (Mar 18, 2016)

Glasses always fog up for me when wearing an N95 or face shield mask.  Also annoying to have in the unlikely situation that you need to go "hands on" with somebody for whatever reason (psych, angry drunk, demented combative geriatrics, etc).  But contacts are annoying to put in.  I'm hoping to get laser eye surgery sometime in the next year.  Realistically though either is fine.


----------



## Kevinf (Mar 18, 2016)

Every time some random thing goes careening off of my glasses lens I'm glad I wear them. Every time they fog up, get prints, or rain on them, I despise wearing them.

Saving up for laser heat vision. I can always wear clear/tinted glasses afterward.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 18, 2016)

Kevinf said:


> Every time some random thing goes careening off of my glasses lens I'm glad I wear them. Every time they fog up, get prints, or rain on them, I despise wearing them.
> 
> Saving up for laser heat vision. I can always wear clear/tinted glasses afterward.


I've always wanted laser vision


----------



## daysquad (Mar 20, 2016)

Actually, it would really depend on your needs and preferences. I used to have contacts but not this time. By the way, I'm wearing eye glasses because I do have astigmatism and I'm advised by my optometrist that it would be better for me.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 21, 2016)

Currently I were both daily disposable contacts and eyeglasses. I find the combination to be generally agreeable most of the time. This is because I can simply toss my contacts when I am ready to go to bed and I can wear glasses the rest of the evening if I need to. What this also means is that if I am traveling somewhere I have to bring my contacts  with me. This isn't much of a problem as I also don't need to bring all the other stuff too. 

 I used to use contact lenses that I could wear continuously for up to two weeks. Those generally worked well but I had to get rid of a couple of pairs a couple of times because of my infections. These lenses are a bit more expensive as you only get 12 lenses at a time for a six-month supply, each eye.  What is nice is that you wake up and you can see well. Worst case usually is you put in a couple drops of saline if the lenses get a little dry or have a little debris on them.


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 22, 2016)

I have extended wear contacts that I always wear. 

I wear glasses when I want to give me eyes "a break" from the contacts, since they are so thick (extended wear). 

For me, contacts work better in the field. I don't have to clean/adjust them.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 22, 2016)

I wear glasses, but that's just because I got annoyed with trying to put in contacts when I was younger (although I preferred them). At this point, I am just doing the corrective surgery, so I am not sure I see a reason to mess with contacts til then.


----------



## SunshineCamo (Mar 23, 2016)

Contacts most of the time, but I have a pair of glasses I always bring with me in case the contacts start bothering me, or if I work more than 14 hours I like to rest my eyes a little. I've thought about trying prescription sunglasses/eye pro for awhile, but they cost so much and I'm so very cheap.


----------



## titmouse (Mar 23, 2016)

Both as well. If I am working overnights, I will use contacts during the day and switch to glasses late at night.


----------



## Rin (Mar 31, 2016)

A few more things to consider: Contacts dry out in the winter when the heat's constantly blasting. Glasses bounce off my face while doing compressions.


----------



## titmouse (Mar 31, 2016)

Rin said:


> A few more things to consider: Contacts dry out in the winter when the heat's constantly blasting. Glasses bounce off my face while doing compressions.


that must look funny


----------



## Rin (Mar 31, 2016)

titmouse said:


> that must look funny



It did result in me once tensely telling an EMT, "My glasses! Fix my glasses!" because I didn't want to interrupt compressions but they were about to fall into vomit.


----------



## titmouse (Mar 31, 2016)

Rin said:


> It did result in me once tensely telling an EMT, "My glasses! Fix my glasses!" because I didn't want to interrupt compressions but they were about to fall into vomit.


get one of those adjustable croakies


----------



## titmouse (Mar 31, 2016)

Rin said:


> It did result in me once tensely telling an EMT, "My glasses! Fix my glasses!" because I didn't want to interrupt compressions but they were about to fall into vomit.


https://croakies.com/product/terra-system-adjustable/


----------



## RedAirplane (Mar 31, 2016)

Monocle?


----------



## OceanBossMan263 (Jun 1, 2016)

Mostly contact lenses, daily throwaways. It's nice to have the option of wearing real sunglasses after years of transition glasses. Always keep spare contacts in the work bag. The volunteer crew could always tell when I showed up fresh from bed for a night call when I was wearing my specs.


----------



## TattooedNay (Jun 8, 2016)

Wore glasses in the beginning but joined the contacts world. It's easier to put on regular sunglasses than have to switch out prescription sunglasses...  However I would like Lasik. It really sucks waking up at 3am and realizing half way to a call you forgot to put on your glasses...


----------

